# How To Create Simple Seed Tapes



## Annica (Mar 2, 2010)

Brilliant! I am going to do this!
I can't tell you how much I am loving your website.
Thank you so much for all the great info you provide.
xo
~Annica
.-= Annica´s last blog ..Sunday Summary ~ March Right In =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi! Thanks so much for the very kind words! The seed tapes are super easy and really make those tiny seeds a snap to sow! I used paper towels in the post, but plain white toilet paper works well too. Please let me know how they work for you should you give them a try! 

Thanks for stopping by!

Tee


----------



## marge_griswold-scheiding (Jan 21, 2011)

I hate wasting garden seeds, especially now that prices have increased for fewer seeds per packet. Your idea for creating seed tapes is common-sense and eco-friendly, and I'll (hopefully) get more bang for my buck with less seed going to waste. Great idea, Tee; thanks for sharing it!

Marge


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Marge - I'm glad you enjoyed the tip. You can also use unscented, unprinted, single-ply toilet paper as well. You know... the stuff you bought accidentally but wouldn't dare use for it's intended purpose 

The toilet paper seems to break down a bit faster than paper towels due to it being thinner. The seed tapes work very well though. A couple years ago I planted turnips, which are very tiny seeds. After a few months I began to notice little turnips everywhere. I didn't realize I had dropped so many! Since using the seed tapes I don't have that problem any more.

Thanks for stopping by.

Tee


----------



## Chef_Stephanie_Petersen (Aug 9, 2010)

OH my gosh! This is awesome! I wish I had known about it earlier in the year...but will use it as I'm starting my second season here. Maybe the only plus side of living in the heat...two seasons. Thank you for this amazing idea!


----------



## Patricia_Robinson (Feb 22, 2011)

After the seed tapes are dried, what keeps the seeds in the paper towel so they don't shift. I would like to do this now in Feb. but I won't be planting until april in Utah. Do I need to use a glue or will the seeds stay where there are?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Patricia - I usually make my seed tapes right before I'm ready to plant, or maybe the night before. You could make them now to get an early start on your vegetable garden. The only way I know of to keep the seeds in place is by keeping the tape wet. I'm not sure if the seeds will stay in place if the paper towel is dry.

I'm not sure about using a glue. I'd be a little unsure about using it. Maybe if you could find a water soluble glue that will dissolve when it gets wet that might work great. You could also try rolling the tape up.

Start at one end and tightly roll the seed tape up into a ball, then put a rubberband around it to keep it from unrolling.


----------



## Leslie (Mar 8, 2011)

Instead of spraying water, use home made flour paste. I part flour to one part water. Dot it along your strips with a paint brush. Then, proceed as directed above. The flour will dissolve just fine.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Leslie - Thank you for sharing your wonderful idea! Using a flour paste is awesome if you are going to store the seed tape for a bit, or for immediate planting. I use the water spray method if I need to make some seed tapes in a hurry right before planting. It's just a bit faster than making the paste.

The good thing about using the paste is you know the seeds will not move around, and you don't really need to do the extra folds like I did in this.


----------



## charlotte (Jul 31, 2012)

that seed tape idea A++!


----------

